# Tips for buying 2nd hand La Pav Europiccola?



## Obstetricmedic (Feb 11, 2021)

Have recently become very interested in espresso. Currently have Gaggia Classic, but looking to buy a secondhand La Pav. Could anyone give any tips what to look for? ... and what to look out for? I'm reasonably happy taking machines apart, replacing seals etc. Thank you!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Price

Atm there about £200 over what they should be used.

So may aswell buy new @500 then nothing to replace 😂


----------



## Obstetricmedic (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks. Yes I've noticed that they sell around £300 on eBay. Maybe a good idea to buy new if resale value holds.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

There's always deals out there if you're patient. If you're happy to service and replace parts on them then just make sure the base and the boiler aren't rusted or damaged and the element is working. Anything else is relatively cheap and easy to fix.


----------



## apf102 (Jul 27, 2020)

Agree with the above. I jumped too soon on my first one and paid 330 the had to add 40 for seals and gaskets.

You can get non working ones for around 150 if you haggle. New boiler is 40 and seals 40 so that's 230 ish and well worth it.

Make sure you ask lots of questions. If you are a novice then most stuff is easy to do but damages boiler or rusted base are a pain. Other things:

Wobbly levers will need replacing

Tarnished steam arms cost a fortune to replace if it bothers you

Most things are easy to do though

Ask for pics inside base - should look clean and tidy if you want an easy life. Also ask for pics of rust spots. You'll probably not get a rust free base if it's over 10 years but I think it adds to the charm- I just put clear nail varnish on the spots and you hardly see them.

Oh, and bear in mind there are 3 generations of machine. Most on eBay are Gen 2 (they have a narrower group head). These are steam heated and temp control can be hard. It is possible but you need to be careful. I bought a mod to control heat.

This YouTube channel has some nice, down to earth info and a nice look at the reality of a La Pavoni. https://youtube.com/channel/UCw6wCvsR0222m6DaE84sR5g

Do ask me anything else though.


----------

